# EGR Valve on citroen relay



## bigee

I recently posted a question regarding my ''smoking engine'', well ive got another question on the same topic. I have just read a posting from two years ago from someone who removed the EGR valve and blanked it off. This apparently gave smoother running, increased mpg and less exhaust smoke when overtaking. Can this be true, and is it possible to do on the citroens 2.2 hdi engine. Would it bring any warning lights up and are there any pitfalls in taking it off? It appears it doesn't affect the emmissions either and would still pass the mot. There are apparently companies who manufacture and sell blanking plates but i can't find anything on the net about them.


----------



## bigcats30

if you looked at the ebay link I posted on your last thread that guy showned pics of where the EGR valve was on a citroen and also sold blanking plates.

It has no effect on the vehicle whats so ever other than an unnoticeable increase in MPG (like 1/2mpg).......Diesels DON'T have an emissions test like petrol cars do...diesel vehicles have a smoke test (how much black smoke is produced ) unlike petrol emissions test which checks for...erm emissions (bad stuff).

You'll find alot of info about removing them on the net (you'll see guys bypass the EGR valve or as you said blank it).

Diesels don't need EGR valves.....they are added for reducing emissions that diesels don't get tested for.


----------



## listerdiesel

Most diesels can have the EGR valve removed, Land Rovers in particular have any number of kits on ebay for the 200/300TDi and TD5 diesels.

The car emissions test is for CO, NOX and CO2, plus diesels have a particulate or smoke test.

As the EGR valve does not materially affect the test results of a diesel, it can be removed, BUT it is possible that a vehicle may fail the new MOT's if there is a component missing in the emissions control that was fitted from new.

This has to be tested during this year, but initial results seem to indicate that testing stations aren't taking too much notice for the older vehicles, but are with vehicles that are less than 5 years old.

If it is working properly, I'd tend to leave it alone and worry about it when it goes wrong. In the meantime look out for kits to take it out, probably ebay again.

Peter


----------



## red1

what a load of twaddle :lol: 

just cleaned the egr valve on my 2.2 diesel car and that involved removing it and discovering it was 90% blocked where the gasses are fed into the inlet manifold with a black sludge like putty. The result is an increase in mpg from 29 to 37 around town and a common fault with this engine especially at 100k miles plus. 
If you research the egr valve and understand why its there you would never delete it :wink:


----------



## bigcats30

red1 said:


> what a load of twaddle :lol:
> 
> just cleaned the egr valve on my 2.2 diesel car and that involved removing it and discovering it was 90% blocked where the gasses are fed into the inlet manifold with a black sludge like putty. The result is an increase in mpg from 29 to 37 around town and a common fault with this engine especially at 100k miles plus.
> If you research the egr valve and understand why its there you would never delete it :wink:


Listerdiesel quite clearly explained what it does and why a diesel doesn't need one

Well done on your first post.....


----------



## red1

that first post doesnt change reality and its not beyond the realms of possibility lister diesel hasnt a clue.


----------



## aircool

EGR valves are fitted to comply with the Euro specified emissions from the factory and IIRC currently the MOT doesn't test for emissions and only involves a visible particle test.

There is a lot of information about EGR valves with various outcomes based on engine design, generally you are best off with it for short journeys and motorway cruising its a null point unless you cruise at the EGR active point.


----------



## red1

bigcats30 said:


> Listerdiesel quite clearly explained what it does and why a diesel doesn't need one
> 
> Well done on your first post.....


My entire engine must be unique in being tuned to use an egr valve and i shouldnt have bothered to clean it as its function was as good as deleted. obviously i should have carried on with the poor mpg, pre ignition ping and knock and the high cylinder temps with a void of exhaust gas into the intake and on to cylinders because its only reconised function here is something to do with emissions :lol:

more sense in a ridiculed first post than an entire history of them :lol:


----------



## bigcats30

red1 said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listerdiesel quite clearly explained what it does and why a diesel doesn't need one
> 
> Well done on your first post.....
> 
> 
> 
> My entire engine must be unique in being tuned to use an egr valve and i shouldnt have bothered to clean it as its function was as good as deleted. obviously i should have carried on with the poor mpg, pre ignition ping and knock and the high cylinder temps with a void of exhaust gas into the intake and on to cylinders because its only reconised function here is something to do with emissions :lol:
> 
> more sense in a ridiculed first post than an entire history of them :lol:
Click to expand...

Trying to be smart on the internet..........well done :wink:


----------



## listerdiesel

Well, this forum is for discussion, and we all have the right to post what we think, so I'll leave our newcomer with his thoughts, I don't need to repeat anything, thousands of diesel owners can't all be wrong.

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd

Pre IGNITION and ping (also called pinking NOT ping) in a Diesel engine ??? Oh please :roll: :roll: 

Pre-ignitionn is what happens in a PETROL engine where the fuel/air charge is ignited by the heat of compression PRIOR to the optimum ignition (spark) point. the result of this is that the sudden expansion of the fuel air charge attempts to STOP the piston as it rises up the cylinder, it cant do that but it causes the piston to move sideways slightly in the bore and hit the side of the bore rather hard. Its that impact which you hear as PINKING 

A Diesel engine (also known as a compression ignition engine) does not ingest a fuel and air mix like a petrol. 

It draws in just fresh air and the fuel is then injected as the piston reaches a point just prior to top dead centre. It is injected in a (very highly) controlled stream. OR in the case of Fiat multi jet a number of short streams (to give the most power per drop of fuel) and therefore burns over a LONGER period.

Thats why Diesel engines produce vastly more torque that a petrol engine of the same capacity. 

In Petrol engines the fuel is injected into the stream of air BEFORE it enters the cylinders.


----------



## red1

bigcats30 said:


> red1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listerdiesel quite clearly explained what it does and why a diesel doesn't need one
> 
> Well done on your first post.....
> 
> 
> 
> My entire engine must be unique in being tuned to use an egr valve and i shouldnt have bothered to clean it as its function was as good as deleted. obviously i should have carried on with the poor mpg, pre ignition ping and knock and the high cylinder temps with a void of exhaust gas into the intake and on to cylinders because its only reconised function here is something to do with emissions :lol:
> 
> more sense in a ridiculed first post than an entire history of them :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to be smart on the internet..........well done :wink:
Click to expand...

be easy to say if the cap fits, wear it -and think on because its not me who ridiculed a first time poster out of "first time posterism", not me who hasnt a clue about the function of an egr valve and not me giving advice with the knowledge of amoeba sat infront of the worlds greatest resource and certainly not me with an engine with egr problems anymore.

you get the picture :lol:


----------



## bigcats30

red1 said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listerdiesel quite clearly explained what it does and why a diesel doesn't need one
> 
> Well done on your first post.....
> 
> 
> 
> My entire engine must be unique in being tuned to use an egr valve and i shouldnt have bothered to clean it as its function was as good as deleted. obviously i should have carried on with the poor mpg, pre ignition ping and knock and the high cylinder temps with a void of exhaust gas into the intake and on to cylinders because its only reconised function here is something to do with emissions :lol:
> 
> more sense in a ridiculed first post than an entire history of them :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to be smart on the internet..........well done :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be easy to say if the cap fits, wear it -and think on because its not me who ridiculed a first time poster out of "first time posterism", not me who hasnt a clue about the function of an egr valve and not me giving advice with the knowledge of amoeba sat infront of the worlds greatest resource and certainly not me with an engine with egr problems anymore.
> 
> you get the picture :lol:
Click to expand...

You won't have EGR problems anymore because you cleaned it....silly billy.

:wink:


----------



## locrep

A lot of common rail engines systems will recognise when an egr valve has been blanked off or not functioning correctly & throw up a fault code & the engine management warning lamp.

Dave.


----------



## bigee

Well thanks for all that imfo lads, seem to have sparked an interesting and entertaining debate on the pros and cons of an EGR valve. I suppose i could prove if my smoking engine is caused by a faulty EGR valve by blanking it off and seeing if the smoke goes away, you reckon?


----------



## bigcats30

bigee said:


> Well thanks for all that imfo lads, seem to have sparked an interesting and entertaining debate on the pros and cons of an EGR valve. I suppose i could prove if my smoking engine is caused by a faulty EGR valve by blanking it off and seeing if the smoke goes away, you reckon?


You never know till you try!!


----------



## red2

bigcats30 said:


> You won't have EGR problems anymore because you cleaned it....silly billy.
> 
> :wink:


so my egr was blocked which amounts to a "delete" and is what you recomend and yet you re happy to tell me i wont have any problems anymore having cleaned and "un deleted " in effect.

God give me strength, make your mind man because its utter carp you ve spoken You silly Billy !!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Just had egr replaced on scudo. No difference to performance or mpg before and after replacement.But the engine fault warning has disapeared from the dash.

Dave p


----------



## bigcats30

red2 said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't have EGR problems anymore because you cleaned it....silly billy.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> so my egr was blocked which amounts to a "delete" and is what you recomend and yet you re happy to tell me i wont have any problems anymore having cleaned and "un deleted " in effect.
> 
> God give me strength, make your mind man because its utter carp you ve spoken You silly Billy !!!
Click to expand...

Why do you keep joining....are you a TROLL???


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Still some life in the forum
Dave p


----------



## bigcats30

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Still some life in the forum
> Dave p


I don't think he has a life hence why he has to troll......or he's afraid to show his true self :wink:


----------



## red2

Dont get on a high horse because you re a member, its you who critisized my first post and went on to insist on conflicting inapropriate advice.
- if he still wants to follow it he can simply disable the egr via the vacum pipe and see where that gets him very easily :lol: 

if i remember correctly the op had problems climbing a long accent - 
the answer to that is pretty simple with less air around at altitude.


----------



## bigcats30

red2 said:


> Dont get on a high horse because you re a member, its you who critisized my first post and went on to insist on conflicting inapropriate advice.
> - if he still wants to follow it he can simply disable the egr via the vacum pipe and see where that gets him very easily :lol:
> 
> if i remember correctly the op had problems climbing a long accent -
> the answer to that is pretty simple with less air around at altitude.


Thank you for your excellent advice.....but what happens if the up hill was below sea level??


----------



## red2

no problem correcting advice :wink: 

as for below sea level, first post and troll comments- they go hand in hand with your up hill below sea level one and its clear for all to see what a very silly billy you actualy are :arrow: :lol:


----------



## bigcats30

red2 said:


> no problem correcting advice :wink:
> 
> as for below sea level, first post and troll comments- they go hand in hand with your up hill below sea level one and its clear for all to see what a very silly billy you actualy are :arrow: :lol:


Really you need to look at some maps/geography...or just get out of your armchair.

the lowest landmass on this planet is 400m below sea level... :wink:


----------



## pomme1

Perhaps we should hold a collection to buy red a dictionary and a course of punctuation lessons.


----------



## Sprinta

pomme1 said:


> Perhaps we should hold a collection to buy red a dictionary and a course of punctuation lessons.


perhaps the droll troll has gone to annoy another forum, or maybe the nurse has taken away the keyboard :lol:


----------



## sampson1

Sprinta said:


> perhaps the droll troll has gone to annoy another forum, or maybe the nurse has taken away the keyboard :lol:


He was left a pm from nuke and was banned from posting and told not "to upset the crusties"

he had no wish to upset anyone, but it seems first posters with a valid differing opinion are not welcome and are to be ridiculed for poor spelling and viewed as negative entaties and called trolls.

Nice board you have here , i d tend to agree with nuke s comment.


----------



## Penquin

Hmmm, the former Moderator in me seems to be rearing it's ugly head.........

My thoughts;

Red2 - who has been accused of being a troll due to the differnces in opinion that have been expressed above, was a member (unsubscribed) for 2 days....

In that time he made the maximum allowed 5 posts before subscribing.

He can no longer post unless he subscribes (IMO very good value :lol: )

Now sampson1 has suddenly appeared as a non-subscriiber and a member for one day........

in the post above he declares that Red2 received a PM from Nuke......

How does he know that as PM's are not widely open to others to be aware of.......

The timing of Red2's exit and sampson1's entrance seem VERY close together.........

if I had a means to check the ip location I would be very tempted to do precisely that, and suspect that Nuke may well wish to do the self-same thing.........

I wonder if Red2 and sampson1 happen to share an ip location?

I may well be wrong, it is NOT unknown, but perhaps others can see how my suspicious mind works and why I have reached the tentative conclusion that these may be two versions of the same person.....

Particularly with the final line of sampson1's post;



sampson1 said:


> Nice board you have here , i d tend to agree with nuke s comment


which seems to have similar lingusitic tendencies to those shown on Red2's posts and which have attracted many specific comments.....

what *board *? I have no clue what he is referring to here.......

*"i'd"* should be *"I'd", *"*nuke s" *should be *"Nuke's"* (as there is only one of him and it is a proper noun since it is his "name"......... :lol: )

I am sorry but my suspicions are raised well above sea level wherever that may be; I am trying hard to squash my former Moderators tendencies but every now and then the tablets wear off........

Dave


----------



## 100127

Keep taking the tablets Dave and watch your blood pressure. Old moderators never die, just fade slightly. I spotted the similarities between the two posters, but as a mod on our sister site, I never have to tax my brain much. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sampson1

It didnt take a brain sugeon did it , but might have been better put to use researching and helping the original egr quandry out :lol: 

Just be a little less sanctamonious about punctuation, first posts egr valves none of you can even find on your engines :lol:

obviously its a very small minority who speak the language of the countries you visit and whilst my spelling is now poor and i m lazy with it, it is tainted with a grasp of many languages.

may the force be with you and happier times ahead and may your vehicles not smoke and realise i ll take the p if you call me a troll :lol: :lol:

before this id is deleted( :lol: ) lets get back to the norm of my lights not working - have you checked the fuse, rather than the entertainment i provided for free and the hilarity of a climb out of 400 feet below sea level as a last ditch attempt to save face and look a bit of a twit considdering the poster was in europe. :lol:


----------



## bognormike

we will of course bow to your superior knowledge, Red1 red2 or Sampson2 whoever you want to be called. If you had maybe started off with a less confrontational attitude maybe people would have taken your comments on board more readily?


----------



## 100127

It's gone awfully quiet now.


----------



## Sprinta

shhhh :lol:


----------



## richardjames

bigcats30 said:


> red2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't have EGR problems anymore because you cleaned it....silly billy.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> so my egr was blocked which amounts to a "delete" and is what you recomend and yet you re happy to tell me i wont have any problems anymore having cleaned and "un deleted " in effect.
> 
> God give me strength, make your mind man because its utter carp you ve spoken You silly Billy !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you keep joining....are you a TROLL???
Click to expand...

Now, Now girls 8O 8O


----------



## bigee

Well, sorry for any trouble i may have caused, i think i'll go and play with my egr for a bit.


----------



## relaycamperman

*egr removal*

what year is your relay i have a 2011 2.2 120 relay and would like to remove and clean the egr, whats access like etc and the rough position of the egr


----------



## relaycamperman

any tips on removing the egr


----------



## Drew

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Have you looked at the original date of the post? Over five years ago.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm sure the question is just as valid Drew.

And welcome to the forum relay... 

Hopefully someone who knows can help.


----------



## dghr272

relaycamperman said:


> what year is your relay i have a 2011 2.2 120 relay and would like to remove and clean the egr, whats access like etc and the rough position of the egr


Not familiar with the relay EGR location but look for something similar to what's in the advert link below.

https://www.onlineautomotive.co.uk/...iAH0ANgA0AHcAWABMAGwASQAnAFgAXABOACMAIQBYADcA

Terry


----------

